# quick question about plant substrate



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

Do i need to have the special substrate for a planted tank? I have gravel atm and 3 large swords and 2 smaller plants (not sure of the type but they only need low light) If i do need substrate can i mix it in with the rocks while there is water in the tank?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PinkFlamingo said:


> Do i need to have the special substrate for a planted tank? I have gravel atm and 3 large swords and 2 smaller plants (not sure of the type but they only need low light) If i do need substrate can i mix it in with the rocks while there is water in the tank?


I have used sand and even gravel in very successful tanks in the past.

But for neon tetras I have found some peat moss is required. I finally measured stuff after many years and found the peat moss helps keep kh and gh constant over 2 years at least. But both kh and gh rose with just sand. I also do not do water changes.

I use 1" peat moss, 1" sand,1" pro choice select (or aquarium gravel) with each layer saturated with water, leveled, and the tank sides cleaned then the next layer added.

I think it would be best if you took the tank down and used that method, added the rocks and plants, then refilled the tank. It will not be as cloudy that way. But even if you bacially just poured in the new substrate, things will clear up quickly if you do not run filters or air stones.


my .02


----------



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I have used sand and even gravel in very successful tanks in the past.
> 
> But for neon tetras I have found some peat moss is required. I finally measured stuff after many years and found the peat moss helps keep kh and gh constant over 2 years at least. But both kh and gh rose with just sand. I also do not do water changes.
> 
> ...


cool thanks, could 48W be considered moderate lighting for a 26 gallon? I was told 2-3 wpg would be considered moderate and 48w would be 1.8 per gallon.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PinkFlamingo said:


> cool thanks, could 48W be considered moderate lighting for a 26 gallon? I was told 2-3 wpg would be considered moderate and 48w would be 1.8 per gallon.


As long as the 48w is flourescent then yes. Not incandescent or the incandescent equilivant of the spiral incandescent replacement bulbs.

I have used 1-2 wpg in many successful tanks in the past.


----------



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> As long as the 48w is flourescent then yes. Not incandescent or the incandescent equilivant of the spiral incandescent replacement bulbs.
> 
> I have used 1-2 wpg in many successful tanks in the past.


fabulous! Thanks! You don't by any chance know if a 24" strips are actually made for tanks that are 24" wide do u?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

PinkFlamingo said:


> fabulous! Thanks! You don't by any chance know if a 24" strips are actually made for tanks that are 24" wide do u?


perhaps. I would measure and check.

I also used the round reflectors (clip on) with spiral bulbs on a 20g long. I covered the tank with 1/4" square grid (eggcrate) and just placed the reflectors with bulbs on the egg crate. Three worked nicely. 6500k spiral bulbs made the tank look awesome and the plants went crazy.

On a 10g I found a incadescent hood for two incandescent bulbs. And Used two 10w 6500k sipral bulbs as replacements for the incandescent. Had to be careful to get the "skinny" bulbs so they would fit but again the tank looked great with fish and plants doing very well.

So I guess you can just use a little immagination and find something that will work.

my .02


----------

